# HP ink cartridges



## Anonymous (Oct 12, 2008)

I got a huge lot of empty HP cartridges. Seems like there is a bit of gold on the connecting strip. Anyone ever do anything with it? Or know anything about it?


----------



## Never_Evil (Oct 12, 2008)

They are worth more as cores than for gold content. Some places pay about $5 for them vs the $.50 of gold on it.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 12, 2008)

the ones I have are no good for refilling. 
Any idea what's the best way to get the gold content out?


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 12, 2008)

Peel the connecting strip off the cartridge, incinerate to remove the mylar and process in Acid clorox, precipitate with SMB.
You would need a lot to make it worthwhile or you could run them with finger foils once you have incinerated the connecting strips.
Thats how I plan to run the ones I have, please feel free to correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 16, 2008)

What's the best way to incinerate?


----------



## butcher (Oct 16, 2008)

Marty thats the way I do em, to incenerate, I either hold then with needle nose and propane torch, or in pan stainless, another way I put them in corningware skillet on hot plate High till no smoke left only fine powder, then HCl Bleach, also do silver this way , more than one way to do these things, thats the beauty.


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 16, 2008)

how much gold content do you guys think I will be able to get out of 1000 of them?


----------



## qst42know (Oct 16, 2008)

If you study the process, and work carefully I think you will be able to get *ALL* of the gold content out of a thousand of those.



:lol: Sorry, I couldn't resist. :lol: 

I have never tried them. Perhaps someone else here has. You will find plenty of help with the process here. And a couple of jokers.


----------



## joehast (Feb 14, 2009)

Office Max will give $3 credit per HP cartridge. You must sign up for a Max Perks reward card. It's worth it...


----------



## jamthe3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Butcher,

Marty thats the way I do em, to incenerate, I either hold then with needle nose and propane torch, or in pan stainless, another way I put them in corningware skillet on hot plate High till no smoke left only fine powder, then HCl Bleach, also do silver this way , more than one way to do these things, thats the beauty.

The "also do silver this way" could you explain a little more please.

Thx,
John


----------



## jamthe3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thx qst42know for showing me how the "quote" buttons work.

Butcher said



> another way I put them in corningware skillet on hot plate High till no smoke left only fine powder, then HCl Bleach, also do silver this way , more than one way to do these things, thats the beauty



Could you explain a little more how you do the silver this way?

Thanks,
John


----------



## butcher (Feb 15, 2009)

silver mylar type strips,etc. can be incenerated with torch,in furnace or on stove top, of coarse if going after silver, then nitric would be my acid of choice.


----------



## jamthe3 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thank you Butcher

John


----------



## hyperdash (Oct 17, 2011)

joehast said:


> Office Max will give $3 credit per HP ink cartridge. You must sign up for a Max Perks reward card. It's worth it...


this was on 2008 right? now they're offering it for $2 only.. wonder what happened.. also what is the best tool to use in incinerating?


----------



## Claudie (Oct 17, 2011)

If you can find a place to buy them at any price, it's probably more than you will get from Gold value from them. :|


----------



## sena (Oct 17, 2011)

I was selling this for nearly 100nos per month , which was fetching good price ,rather to find more profit from the gold in it, the person who buys it get the case refilled with blue or black ink sells it to secondary market.


----------



## jimdoc (Oct 17, 2011)

hyperdash said:


> joehast said:
> 
> 
> > Office Max will give $3 credit per HP ink cartridge. You must sign up for a Max Perks reward card. It's worth it...
> ...



Watch Office Max, you have to spend as much in the store as your rewards to receive your credits. Staples is only $2 per cartridge, but they just issue you the rewards without a spending requirement.

Jim


----------



## goldi (Nov 12, 2011)

jimdoc said:


> hyperdash said:
> 
> 
> > joehast said:
> ...




Do they only do recycling things for HP only? how about for kodak? how much will i get for my rewards account?


----------



## jimdoc (Nov 12, 2011)

Staples is $2 per cartridge, and up to 10 per month. So that will get you $20 in rewards each month as long as you remember to drop off 10 per month. You then have to use the rewards before 90 days. They take all brands.

If you buy a lot of office supplies, Office Max gives you $3 per cartridge, but you have to spend that much to receive your rewards. I lost $210 in Office Max rewards because I don't buy much office supplies. And Office Max only takes certain brands.

Jim


----------

